# looking for male rat to addopt, essex,uk



## racso (Jun 1, 2011)

hey, im looking for a male rat to adopt and am having trouble finding one near me, does anyone know where i could find one in essex, uk. im in chelmford and i dont want to buy one when i could help out a rat in need of a good home! plus i cant find any breeders close to me, any help would be apprciated, thanks


----------

